
Erich Bloch, Who Helped Develop IBM Mainframe, Dies at 91 - Halienja
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/30/technology/erich-bloch-who-helped-develop-ibm-mainframe-dies-at-91.htm
======
greenyoda
Bad URL: should be ".html", not ".htm". Correct URL is:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/30/technology/erich-bloch-
who...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/30/technology/erich-bloch-who-helped-
develop-ibm-mainframe-dies-at-91.html)

